# Doug Christie replacing Fin



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Mavs are replacing Michael Finley with Doug Chrisitie. I'm sure many of you know this by now but I'm here to ask your opinion on this and how you feel about it. Are you happy waiving a player that carried this franchise alone?

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/wire?section=nba&id=2132827


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

haha the reality show at the last part made me laugh


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I hope they can find a way to trade him by tomorrow.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Atleast he's much cheaper. :whoknows:

He's not even close to as talented as Finley is but this definatly makes room for Daniels to start. I would hope we sign NVE to make up for Daniels poor shooting and Christie's inability to create his own shot.


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

stevemc said:


> Atleast he's much cheaper. :whoknows:
> 
> He's not even close to as talented as Finley is but this definatly makes room for Daniels to start. I would hope we sign NVE to make up for Daniels poor shooting and Christie's inability to create his own shot.


This team isn't going to be a shooting team anymore. This will be a defensive team that will rely on getting to the basket. Most of the contending teams now aren't shooting teams. They play a rugged style that relies on getting easy baskets and getting to the free throw line. It's a different era in Mavs basketball. The fans must realize that AJ is a different coach from Nellie.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

I love Finley, he means alot to this team and I have always been hoping that he wouldn't be waived, though that looks very unlikely now. As for Christie. I can't stand the guy. Hes ok as a player I guess, he can bring some things that hte Mavs are lacking, but I can't stand the whole thing with his wife.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Yea I cant stand the whole think with his wife either. But hopefully he can some defense effectively. It looks like if we trade Finley it would be to the Pacers. Wouldnt it be nice if we got Artest. 0% chance though.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> I hope they can find a way to trade him by tomorrow.


:laugh:


----------



## Mr. Clutch (Jun 5, 2005)

You guys dont need to be complaining about Christie, you have a great player on your team, even though hes getting older he will still give everything he has on the court. Although I can understand if you dont want him because he screws up the whole concept of this team, he actually plays defense.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

You guys really what Chrisities signs on the Mavs court?

I agree however, if the Mavs really stack up the D then they'll win the title.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> This team isn't going to be a shooting team anymore. This will be a defensive team that will rely on getting to the basket. Most of the contending teams now aren't shooting teams. They play a rugged style that relies on getting easy baskets and getting to the free throw line. It's a different era in Mavs basketball. The fans must realize that AJ is a different coach from Nellie.


Well we have Dirk, Terry, and KVH (who is a good shooter until the 4th quarter) who can shoot. The only thing is Dirk is going to have to get some balls and learn how to man up in the paint against some of the leauges best if we're going to be a rugged defensive team.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Yea I think this team is waiting on Dirk to start getting real physical in the paint so it will rub off on everyone.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Mavs41 said:


> This team isn't going to be a shooting team anymore. This will be a defensive team that will rely on getting to the basket. Most of the contending teams now aren't shooting teams. They play a rugged style that relies on getting easy baskets and getting to the free throw line. It's a different era in Mavs basketball. The fans must realize that AJ is a different coach from Nellie.


I hope you're right. This rugged, defensive team is exactly what I've been hoping comes out of Avery taking over.

And I'm happy about the Doug Christie signing. I like his defensive presence. I was hoping we'd get him. Don't give two craps about his relationship with his wife. That's their business.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

I don't see letting Fin go as being a good move by Cuban & co., but the youngsters Howard and Daniels may be ready to take over.

Dallas still a title contender, but they just created a monster somewhere else by letting Fin walk.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

gonna be a lot of drama in our locker room now...Dougs' wife is enough of a reason not to sign him...


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> gonna be a lot of drama in our locker room now...Dougs' wife is enough of a reason not to sign him...


 and to drumn him out of the league.


----------

